# Must-Do Man Cave Coffee Table



## bawward

Hi all, 

So, I pulled this block the other day (4 yrs ago) and turned it into the below. 

Two things : 

1. Never stub your toe on it, because when you get mad and kick it, you'll have body parts to find. 
2. Find it a semi-permanent spot to live, moving it around stinks. 

Yes, the below are my chip/m&m/quaso/pretzel bowls, they work amazing (and are dishwasher safe!!!) :blink:


























































































So, since these photos the wood 4x4 blocks have been replaced with welded upside down piston cups and the extension cord/christmas lights have been replaced with red LEDs (off an outlet with a dimmer switch). 

Many, many compliments, and many, many broken toes (not really, but close enough). 

Let me know what you think! : D


----------



## typ44q

I like it! If you get a chance post some pics with the new lighting and new base.


----------



## bawward

Thanks for the comment! I would love to post some new pics but I'm in the middle of a move so the table has been stored for the moment. :sad: BUT next time it's out I'll try to remember to snap some shots!


----------



## sub_crazy

That's cool!

I really like the candy bowls too:T


----------



## bawward

Thanks sub_crazy for the nice words!


----------



## phreak

Love it! I've been thinking about using a cylinder head as a center channel stand.


----------



## bambino

That table is cool.:T If you do ever have to move that is what Cherry pickers are for.:bigsmile:


----------



## bawward

Thanks for the kind words again guys :hail:

The idea for the cylinder head is actually a pretty cool idea, and actually the whole car theme could be taken a lot farther (just need time and money! two things that never come together!)

@bambino - totally agree, done it myself many a time, I will keep you updated and you'll be the first to know! : )


----------



## fitzwaddle

Very cool!

I take it you are single? :foottap:


----------



## bawward

Was when I made it!!! But, needless to say, you get married, things get moved (and this thing sucks to move around) then things that were important aren't important any more. 

Another sad story, right? Well, where we're moving, there's an unfinished basement!!! Man Cave (and laundry room)!!!!! :yay:


----------



## Zeitgeist

Reminds me of the Top Gear coffee table......... That's sweet!!


----------



## bawward

Top Gear UK FTW! (where I got the rough idea)


----------



## Mike P.

I like it! :T


----------



## Zeitgeist

bawward said:


> Top Gear UK FTW! (where I got the rough idea)


Yeah, I forget that Top Gear USA is out there... It's boring compared to the original (UK) show!


----------



## PTAaron

That is just awesome! I saw something like that at "Art, Beats, and Eats" a few years back and have always wanted something like it for myself!


----------



## favelle

Beauty!!!


----------



## bawward

Thanks guys, I appreciate the nice words! 

(and for the record, there isn't a real US Top Gear, only the UK) lddude:


----------



## Zeitgeist

bawward said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate the nice words!
> 
> (and for the record, there isn't a real US Top Gear, only the UK) lddude:


Seriously  The IMDB score of 4.7 for Top Gear USA says something. Top Gear (UK) is 9.1.


----------



## mechman

Very nice table!! :T:T


----------



## warrenp

I really dig the snack bowls. What a fun concept! I have a bunch of old drivers sitting around, might have to 'borrow' that idea.


----------



## MarAgt

Nice! Would love to see a few new picks with the new legs and LED lighting.


----------

